# Chrome Web Store - free Atari games!



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 22, 2011)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search?q=atari

free too


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2011)

Jesus Fcuking Christ.

I've played so many of them...I mean really played them.  Time goes by, eh.

Man down with moist eyes.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 22, 2011)

I know!  I was delighted to find Tempest too 

I'm just praying someone ports Defender over too


----------



## Chz (Feb 23, 2011)

TEMPEST!!! Oh yes... There goes my day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy shit! Nice!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

asteroids!  use to go to a place called The Crystal Rooms in Bath, 10p a game - spent hours in there playing Space invaders, Defender, and Asteroids - probably 30 years ago now


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome.  I am so getting these for lil fraction when I get home.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> asteroids!  use to go to a place called The Crystal Rooms in Bath, 10p a game - spent hours in there playing Space invaders, Defender, and Asteroids - probably 30 years ago now


 
It's still there, but now full of fruit machines


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> It's still there, but now full of fruit machines


 
I passed it a few months ago last time I was there - didn't want to check it out - I had a feeling the machines might have gone


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2011)

Of course, all of this has been free for years with emulators.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah, but that's for geeks.  this is for the MASSES!!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 3, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Of course, all of this has been free for years with emulators.



yeah, we know (and have them) but this is just easier isn't it.

I just hope that Manic Miner appears as a Chrome doodad sometime soon


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I just hope that Manic Miner appears as a Chrome doodad sometime soon


 
Although be aware that anyone saying they completed the sequel to MM on the Spectrum, Jet Set Willy, is telling porkies. JSW on the Speccy had a bug that meant that the final bottle was impossible to collect no matter what you tried.

I was a Speccy owner back in the day, and I wasted many, many, many hours before realising this.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 5, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> Although be aware that anyone saying they completed the sequel to MM on the Spectrum, Jet Set Willy, is telling porkies. JSW on the Speccy had a bug that meant that the final bottle was impossible to collect no matter what you tried.
> 
> I was a Speccy owner back in the day, and I wasted many, many, many hours before realising this.


 
they released fixes for it. 
didn't  help me though, i was rubbish at it


----------

